# Unsupported video configuration detected



## sousou (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich das folgende Problem: wenn ich meinen Dell530DT (angeschlossen an 2 Dell-Monitore mit der PCI Express Graphikkarte ATI Radeon HD 3650) einschalte, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

Unsupported video configuration detected. The action is required.
This computer has an ad-in graphics card with the monitor cable is plugged into the in integrated video connector. To attach the monitor cable to the add-in graphics card or shutdown , plug the monitor into..................."

Ich konnte bisher weiter damit arbeiten indem ich die Taste F1 drucke. Weiß jemand woran es liegt? bzw. was ich tun kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Paul


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2009)

Da mir dieser Text absolut unbekannt ist, könnte er aus dem Monitor stammen.. Oder wird es im BIOS (beim Boooten) angezeigt oder ist es wirklich eine Windowsmeldung ?

Wenn sie aus dem Monitor stammt, muss irgendwas an den Bilddaten krumm sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## sousou (28. Juli 2009)

es wird sofort nach dem booten angezeigt, sogar bevor der grub-menü erscheint.
Kann es sein, dass es mit der graphikkarte etwas zu tun hat?

MfG
Paul


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

F1 spricht für das BIOS.
Mir ist jedenfalls nicht bekannt dass man einen Monitor mit der Tastatur "bedienen" könnte und unter Windows würde F1 die Hilfefunktion vom jeweiligen Programm aufrufen (zudem bekommt er die Meldung ja schon beim einschalten).

Die Monitore sind beide korrekt (jeweils einer pro Ausgang) an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen?
Beide Monitore werden *vor* dem einschalten des PC angeschaltet?
Beide Monitore zeigen das Bild korrekt an?
Ggf. die Monitore mal getauscht (evtl. hat einer ja eine Macke und wird nichtmehr "erkannt")?

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Vor dem Grub-Menü..... also ganz klar kein Softwareproblem.

Es kann die Grafikkarte sein.
Es können die Kabel sein.
Es können die Monitore sein.
[/edit]


----------



## sousou (28. Juli 2009)

Die Monitore sind beide korrekt (jeweils einer pro Ausgang) an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen? ja
Beide Monitore werden vor dem einschalten des PC angeschaltet? ja
Beide Monitore zeigen das Bild korrekt an? Nein nur einer.

MfG
Paul


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2009)

sousou hat gesagt.:


> Beide Monitore zeigen das Bild korrekt an? Nein nur einer.


Da kommen wir der Sache ja schon näher.
Nun gilt es also mal die Monitore, die Kabel und die Anschlüsse hin und her zu tauschen.

Monitor 1 samt Kabel 1 an DVI 2 und Monitor 2 samt Kabel 2 an DVI 1.
Der Monitor der bisher funktioniert hat, funktioniert nun auch?
Sehr schön, die Grafikkarte ist es dann schonmal nicht. 

Hmm, ich weiss nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll..... ist ein bischen kompliziert.
Kurz gesagt: alle möglichen Kombinationen ausprobieren und gucken was passiert.
Daraus lässt sich schliessen wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## bokay (31. Juli 2009)

Du musst wahrscheinlich (oder vielleicht  ) die Onboard Grafikkarte ausschalten da dein System die Video-Ausgänge ansonsten nicht richtig Verwalten kann.


----------

